# Teichanlage Pytvoly Tschechien Kaplice



## Hund (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kollegen

Ich bin durch Zufall auf eine Webseite von einem Angelteich in der
Nähe von Kaplice gestossen und bräuchte aber nähere Informationen
über das Gewässer da die Webseite nicht sehr viel hergibt.
Preise Tageskarten und Nachtkarten Anfahrt und soweiter und soweiter???
Wäre sehr dankbar über Infos da sich der Teich sehr interresant anhört!!

LG und Petrieheil

Tom


----------

